# Libre 2



## Martin62 (Jul 17, 2022)

I think I may have another duff sensor, it was all good for about a week, but now it's saying my levels are 3 and under when they are 5 and above, maybe just the hot weather affecting it, but I think it might be on the way out.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm the same. My sensors are usually within 1 mmol of BG which is great for me but the last few days this one has dropped to consistently 2mmols below, so showing me in the red A LOT and I refuse to eat carbs just to placate my Libre so I ignore those red readings!! TIR stats are shot as a result. Got 5 days to go and trying to decide if I will muddle on with it as it is quite consistent but going through a lot of test strips to double check and now mostly ignoring it shouting "Wolf" so hope I don't get caught out. Obviously if I feel hypo I will double check but I am just bolusing off the reading it gives me +2 and that seems to be working OK. 
Got an appointment coming up with my consultant next month and there may be a raised eyebrow about my "Low Glucose Events" and TIR. Thankfully he is pretty chilled about such things as he knows I know what I am doing, but it is more than a bit annoying. Still I have to balance that with the huge benefits Libre brings and that most of my sensors are really accurate. If this one wasn't consistently 2mmols lower I would definitely report it and get a replacement, but so far it is reliably out, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 17, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I'm the same. My sensors are usually within 1 mmol of BG which is great for me but the last few days this one has dropped to consistently 2mmols below, so showing me in the red A LOT and I refuse to eat carbs just to placate my Libre so I ignore those red readings!! TIR stats are shot as a result. Got 5 days to go and trying to decide if I will muddle on with it as it is quite consistent but going through a lot of test strips to double check and now mostly ignoring it shouting "Wolf" so hope I don't get caught out. Obviously if I feel hypo I will double check but I am just bolusing off the reading it gives me +2 and that seems to be working OK.
> Got an appointment coming up with my consultant next month and there may be a raised eyebrow about my "Low Glucose Events" and TIR. Thankfully he is pretty chilled about such things as he knows I know what I am doing, but it is more than a bit annoying. Still I have to balance that with the huge benefits Libre brings and that most of my sensors are really accurate. If this one wasn't consistently 2mmols lower I would definitely report it and get a replacement, but so far it is reliably out, if you know what I mean.


Glad it's not just me then, I've had to turn all the alarms off as it was getting annoying, using test strips for bolusing, as according to my sensor, I should be in a diabetic coma by now


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 17, 2022)

I should mention that mine is the original Libre without the alarms not the Libre 2 but yes mine has also been giving me the "LO" reading when a finger prick showed that I had just dipped into the red at 3.8.


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 18, 2022)

Sensor still giving extremely low readings, 2.5 - 3.2 , phoned Abbott and a new one is being sent out .


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 18, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> Sensor still giving extremely low readings, 2.5 - 3.2 , phoned Abbott and a new one is being sent out .


----------



## littlevoice359 (Jul 18, 2022)

Another quirk with all CGM sensors that measure interstitial fluid is that they can show incorrectly low readings if you become even partially dehydrated.  I’ve had 2 such false lows in the past week. I don’t think that’s the issue here, necessarily, but I just mention it as something to keep in mind during this hot weather…


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 18, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> Another quirk with all CGM sensors that measure interstitial fluid is that they can show incorrectly low readings if you become even partially dehydrated.  I’ve had 2 such false lows in the past week. I don’t think that’s the issue here, necessarily, but I just mention it as something to keep in mind during this hot weather…


Yes, I thought that might be an issue,  but have been drinking copious amounts of water, so ruled it out. I asked Abbott if it could be down to the extreme heat, but they just said they will send a replacement,  in the meantime I will keep this one on my arm in case it comes back to life


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 18, 2022)

Reported mine this afternoon too although mine isn't as bad as yours but 4.4 on the Libre was 7.5 with a finger prick this afternoon when I tested before going out to drive, I have been managing at a push with it reading 2 mmols lower but 3 mmols out is just no good. I don't want to apply a new one until tonight before bed when hopefully it is cooler and has chance to adhere and bed in overnight and start it tomorrow, so like you I am just leaving this one for now but used nearly half a pot of test strips since Friday with it reading low so much!


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 19, 2022)

Well, my sensor died at 4.30 am this morning after giving me 2 consecutive "LO" readings which I ignored. Applied new sensor late last night and left it to bed in before activating it mid morning and first reading is 4.4 and finger prick gives 4.9 so I am much happier with that. Fingers crossed it remains that way. Funny how getting a duff one knocks your confidence a bit.


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 19, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Well, my sensor died at 4.30 am this morning after giving me 2 consecutive "LO" readings which I ignored. Applied new sensor late last night and left it to bed in before activating it mid morning and first reading is 4.4 and finger prick gives 4.9 so I am much happier with that. Fingers crossed it remains that way. Funny how getting a duff one knocks your confidence a bit.


Mine died when I got up this afternoon ( I work nights ) ,I will give it a day or so to cool down then put on a new one.


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 22, 2022)

Not a great start for the new sensor,  gave it 24 hours to bed in before starting it , but so far reading much lower than fingerprick,  hopefully it will settle down tomorrow


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2022)

Not got my replacement from Abbott yet but the spare that I put on is reading about 1mmol low, sometimes a little more. Just hoping it doesn't drift any further out.   
Fingers crossed yours settles down soon.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Not got my replacement from Abbott yet but the spare that I put on is reading about 1mmol low, sometimes a little more. Just hoping it doesn't drift any further out.
> Fingers crossed yours settles down soon.



They don't hurry do they, rang Abbott Monday still waiting & not had email to say it's on way.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 23, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> They don't hurry do they, rang Abbott Monday still waiting & not had email to say it's on way.



They used to be dispatched more promptly than this this a year ago I am sure. I never look out for the email because previously the sensor has arrived before the email saying it is on it's way.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> They used to be dispatched more promptly than this this a year ago I am sure. I never look out for the email because previously the sensor has arrived before the email saying it is on it's way.



Sure they were dispatched quicker your right, mind volume of people using device now compared to years before won't help matters, still no excuse really.


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 23, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Sure they were dispatched quicker your right, mind volume of people using device now compared to years before won't help matters, still no excuse really.


I rang them on Monday, got my email today, saying it had been despatched, my spare sensor seems to be going the same way as the last one, not sure if it's down to placement as I find the exact placement instructions to be a bit vague, but that's probably just me , will replace it when the other one arrives.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 23, 2022)

Tip is to cleanse skin with alcohol wipes then allow to dry before applying, Abbott did once supply them but stopped for some reason, cheap to buy on likes of ebay amazon.


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 23, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Tip is to cleanse skin with alcohol wipes then allow to dry before applying, Abbott did once supply them but stopped for some reason, cheap to buy on likes of ebay amazon.


Yes I do that, it's not an adhesion problem as they stick like limpets and put up a hell of a fight when removing them,  I just wonder if I am putting them in the right place.


----------



## Martin62 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Proud to be erratic (Jul 23, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> Glad it's not just me then,


No, its not just you. As much as I am grateful for Libre 2, sometimes its a real pain trying to work with a sensor that is well adrift from actual BG. My failure rate remains above 50%.


Martin62 said:


> I've had to turn all the alarms off as it was getting annoying,


Once I have to turn the alarms off I give in, replace it and ask Abbott for a replacement.


Martin62 said:


> using test strips for bolusing, as according to my sensor, I should be in a diabetic coma by now


I get a test allowance of 4 x 50 test cassette monthly. Since that threshold was created by my GP (7x daily tests allowed, 10 x daily sought) I have never managed to build up a reserve and recently was down to my last 5 tests before my renewal prescription arrived; I find that stressful. It also means I can't afford the luxury of a reserve cassette upstairs as well as downstairs, never mind in a travel bag.

@rebrascora remarked it's funny how a duff sensor knocks your confidence.
   Totally agree, it's also unnecessarily stressful and why I've banged on in other threads about the total lack of NHS contract manager awareness of the level of sensor unreliability. Presumption is that 'all is fine'.


----------



## littlevoice359 (Jul 24, 2022)

Personally I think the Libre would be much more useful if the software allowed some way to calibrate each sensor against a finger prick test.

Like many others, I have learned to compensate for sensor inaccuracies using the calibration capability of XDrip.  Without it, I would have found several sensors, in the past few months alone, to be sufficiently inaccurate as to be almost useless.  I still get the odd faulty sensor that I need to return to Abbott, but very seldom.

Abbott could do us all a big favour by adding a calibration function to their own software, in my opinion.  It might even save them money in the long run, due to fewer customer returns.

After all, Dexcom supports calibration and it’s more expensive (which might lead one to expect calibration less likely to be needed).


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 24, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> Personally I think the Libre would be much more useful if the software allowed some way to calibrate each sensor against a finger prick test.
> 
> Like many others, I have learned to compensate for sensor inaccuracies using the calibration capability of XDrip.  Without it, I would have found several sensors, in the past few months alone, to be sufficiently inaccurate as to be almost useless.  I still get the odd faulty sensor that I need to return to Abbott, but very seldom.
> 
> ...


I don’t think more expensive equals less calibration is how it works. The dexcom one is the same price as libre and you can’t calibrate that either.

 If a sensor is out to the point of wanting to calibrate it I just get it replaced, as they’re usually accurate enough for me. Even finger pricking has a margin of error


----------



## littlevoice359 (Jul 24, 2022)

Oops. My mistake. Sorry.  I had Dexcom for a while and could have sworn it allowed calibration.  I had to stop using it when they changed the adhesive and I developed an allergy.  Never a dull moment with T1D.


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 24, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> Oops. My mistake. Sorry.  I had Dexcom for a while and could have sworn it allowed calibration.  I had to stop using it when they changed the adhesive and I developed an allergy.  Never a dull moment with T1D.


You can calibrate the more expensive dexcom models just not the cheaper ones


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 24, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> Oops. My mistake. Sorry.  I had Dexcom for a while and could have sworn it allowed calibration.  I had to stop using it when they changed the adhesive and I developed an allergy.  Never a dull moment with T1D.


G6 (and G7, I think) allow calibration, but the cheaper One does not.


----------



## littlevoice359 (Jul 24, 2022)

Cheers for that.  I was using the G6, so it seems my memory wasn’t failing me after all. Good to know


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 26, 2022)

Well, my replacement sensor just arrived and they have sent me a Libre 2 instead of 1. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for the original model as I usually get on with it really well. I believe my Libre reader will work with the Libre 2 but just not have the alarms so I am fine with that as long as the factory calibration is the same. I am guessing the algorithm in the reader will interpret the results in the same way so providing the calibration is the same, I should get the same results. My Libre almost always reads slightly below BG but I see quite a few people say Libre 2 reads slightly higher for them. That would take quite a bit of mental adjustment on my part.... but we will see when my current one needs replacing in 9 days.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Jul 26, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Well, my replacement sensor just arrived and they have sent me a Libre 2 instead of 1. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for the original model as I usually get on with it really well. I believe my Libre reader will work with the Libre 2 but just not have the alarms so I am fine with that as long as the factory calibration is the same. I am guessing the algorithm in the reader will interpret the results in the same way so providing the calibration is the same, I should get the same results. My Libre almost always reads slightly below BG but I see quite a few people say Libre 2 reads slightly higher for them. That would take quite a bit of mental adjustment on my part.... but we will see when my current one needs replacing in 9 days.


If you won't be using the alarms, that differential of readings won't be so challenging. As you already know its the trend along with 'roughly' where you currently are that makes the flash CGM so useful.

Perhaps this could be a helpful marker for the inevitable transition to Libre 2 at some future point. The main thing is whether your reader will work with L2. If it does, great - but will it allow alarms if you can even switch those on? I've tried reader only, android phone only and for the last 6+ months Reader plus Phone. That last combination is my preferred solution; I like the simplicity and user friendliness of the Reader for flash readings, which come quickly and reliably; but unquestionably the Phone gives so much better Reports on LibreLink, the phone app and allows me to easilybput in insulin and carb data, sending it all to LibreView without a cable connection.

Even if your phone doesn't support LibreLink, could you ask a friend or relative to install that app and give you some insight into what you are missing? They would only share with you by scanning your sensor, so got to be nearby! Then at least you'd know what you currently don't get!

Good luck.


----------



## helli (Jul 26, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Tip is to cleanse skin with alcohol wipes then allow to dry before applying, Abbott did once supply them but stopped for some reason, cheap to buy on likes of ebay amazon.


Rather than using single use, individually packaged alcohol wipes, I usually apply my sensor once I have dried myself from the shower. I do not use moisturiser and avoid shower cremes with added moisturiser. 
If I need to apply it later in the day, I use surgical spirit.


----------



## helli (Jul 26, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> Personally I think the Libre would be much more useful if the software allowed some way to calibrate each sensor against a finger prick test.


That is possible if you use one of the unofficial apps such as xDrip+.
Until I changed to a different CGM, I used xDrip+ for years. Calibration was the primary driver for me to use it as I always found Libre was off - it was as if Abbott's factory man was a different species to me. 
Unfortunately, these unofficial apps are written by techies and any documentation is written in "techy-speak". As an engineer, I just saw this as another minot hiccup to overcome but I have read some people find it rather challenging to get working and use.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 26, 2022)

@Proud to be erratic 

Actually the mental impact of the Libre 2 sensor reading slightly higher rather than lower would cause me more problems than it would with alarms I believe because I have learned to make that mental adjustment and run my levels a little lower and base any micro carb adjustments on that mental adjustment. Changing an alarm setting would be relatively easy to account for the change and probably a one off adjustment. Breaking a mental adjustment habit of several years will be a lot more challenging.

For me the simplicity of the Libre 1 and reader combination is it's strength. I can input my carbs and insulin into the reader but I know there are other functions on the phone app, but I suspect the app is one of the main reasons many people have more issues with the Libre 2, so it may be swings and roundabouts. You get more facilities but you lose reliability.  

I really don't want to live by alarms and I have good hypo awareness so I don't feel I need them (certainly at the moment). The Libre 1 readers I have (I now have a back up reader kindly donated by @eggyg) do not have blue tooth so, as far as I am aware, they can't alarm and my phone is there to make calls and texts and sometimes that can be an intrusion, so really feel quite strongly that I don't want to upgrade. 
The original Libre works really, really well for me and I am (as is my consultant) very happy with the level of diabetes management I can achieve with it. If my diabetes management was adequate but not great, I would give it a go, but don't feel any inclination to risk my very happy status quo for something that might be a tiny bit better or potentially worse. I would almost certainly disable the alarms at night if I was pushed into Libre 2. I know you don't have glucagon so it is much more critical for you to detect hypos early because you have no safety net but my combination of low carb eating and Levemir and good hypo awareness means my set up works well for me and most importantly, *I have confidence in it..*... One sensor malfunction every 6-12 months is a lot better than the 50% failure rate you seem to be suffering and I know for a fact you are not the only one to have significant failures. That would *really *knock my confidence.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 26, 2022)

helli said:


> Rather than using single use, individually packaged alcohol wipes, I usually apply my sensor once I have dried myself from the shower. I do not use moisturiser and avoid shower cremes with added moisturiser.
> If I need to apply it later in the day, I use surgical spirit.



Just get better adhesion when cleaning  skin with alcohol wipe, do same when applying pods.

Always have surgical spirit in medicine cupboard, great for cleaning skin especially when you got overexcited puppy nipping scratching hands, get it from Superdrug in town, 2 bottles each time.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Jul 28, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> @Proud to be erratic
> 
> Actually the mental impact of the Libre 2 sensor reading slightly higher rather than lower would cause me more problems than it would with alarms I believe because I have learned to make that mental adjustment and run my levels a little lower and base any micro carb adjustments on that mental adjustment. Changing an alarm setting would be relatively easy to account for the change and probably a one off adjustment. Breaking a mental adjustment habit of several years will be a lot more challenging.
> 
> ...


Hello @rebrascora , I was going to PM you yesterday, but it turned into a silly day. I'm still struggling with my post op recovery and 2 app'ts yesterday proved too much, so I just slept when I got home, which was clearly needed. Today I don't seem able to PM you at all, it just voids your address each time. Am I doing something wrong? Below is a cut and paste of that PM.

Thanks for your fulsome (sp?) reply on Tuesday explaining why you're sold on L1 and L2 won't be for you anytime soon. I did already know much of that from various threads and I wasn't trying to be a nuisance, let alone cause you to provide such a lengthy response. I just saw a potential opportunity for you, given that you had an L2 in your grasp, to at least see what you might gain from it.

I only have experience of L2. I've tried it using Reader only, phone only and Reader with phone; the latter is the best fit for me, even though it means having 2 devices nearby - but I'm rarely far from my phone anyway (actually 2 phones because I use one solely for DM apps, a legacy from when I had Diabox working properly. I need to reorganise myself, but never make the time to do that!)

Like yourself I also like the simplicity of the Reader - it's very basic but does what is needed reasonably quickly. I don't have great success with L2, too many failures, but these occur with the Reader so aren't caused by the phone or phone app. I've concluded I'm in a minority, but not a tiny minority and its my body that doesn't like L2. So the Reader is my first choice for getting a quick scan and I don't mind the cost / penalty of having an extra device.

As a matter of interest have you tried fitting the L2 sensor to see if it works with your L1 reader, ie to give you a pathway if L1s eventually become unavailable?

All for now, got another full day today! Sorry if I over-proddded - wasn't intentional! I still haven't got measurably further with reading about Sugar Surfing; but I think that is broadly what I'm already doing in that I feed the excess insulin periodically and stay relaxed when I'm above 5.6 (the upper threshold for the reader or app alarm; when that sounds I start to monitor more rigorously). Actually just writing that last sentence draws my attention to the fact that I'm not using the alarm to tell me when I'm hypo or even close, I'm using it solely to assist my surfing. I, like you, have pretty good hypo awareness; I sometimes wonder if I'm complacent about that, but very infrequently I do get into or close to hypo-land and thus reassure myself that my awareness is fine. My monitoring once at or below 5.6 simply keeps me away from hypos.


----------



## helli (Jul 28, 2022)

Proud to be erratic said:


> As a matter of interest have you tried fitting the L2 sensor to see if it works with your L1 reader, ie to give you a pathway if L1s eventually become unavailable?


My understanding is that L1 reader can scan a L2 but you will be missing the alerts which many of us find to me the most valuable feature. This is not surprising as it will be missing a Bluetooth receiver.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 28, 2022)

helli said:


> My understanding is that L1 reader can scan a L2 but you will be missing the alerts


I think it depends on the vintage of the reader. I think I had one that needed an update at some point which also gave it the ability to handle Libre 2 (though without alarms as you say), and the newer one could support it out of the box (indeed, the box said it can read Libre and Libre 2).


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 8, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Well, my replacement sensor just arrived and they have sent me a Libre 2 instead of 1. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for the original model as I usually get on with it really well. I believe my Libre reader will work with the Libre 2 but just not have the alarms so I am fine with that as long as the factory calibration is the same. I am guessing the algorithm in the reader will interpret the results in the same way so providing the calibration is the same, I should get the same results. My Libre almost always reads slightly below BG but I see quite a few people say Libre 2 reads slightly higher for them. That would take quite a bit of mental adjustment on my part.... but we will see when my current one needs replacing in 9 days.


Hi Barbara,  just wondered if you have started using the libre 2 that they sent you yet, and if so how are you finding it ?
My replacement has proved to be very accurate and has lasted the full 14 days.
Kind regards 
Martin


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 8, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> Hi Barbara,  just wondered if you have started using the libre 2 that they sent you yet, and if so how are you finding it ?
> My replacement has proved to be very accurate and has lasted the full 14 days.
> Kind regards
> Martin


Hi Martin.

Yes I am using the Libre 2 sensor they sent but not overly impressed. I am using it with the Libre 1 reader so no alarms. It is currently reading about 1.5 mmols below fingerprick but it started out not too bad so I am not sure it is going to last the distance and I am using far too many test strips to double check because it shows me in the red far more than I am and I have sadly lost some confidence in the system which is also causing me to use extra test strips. 

Starting to wonder if I should take a break from Libre for a week or two to get my perspective back. I hate the first day or two without it as you feel so vulnerable but I might come back to it more appreciative rather than resentful as I am feeling at the moment. Got a consultant tel appt coming up later this month so may wait until after that to go back to full time finger pricking. 

Pleased you are getting on better and your new sensor has made it to full term with no problems. Hope your next ones are similarly good'uns!


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 8, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Hi Martin.
> 
> Yes I am using the Libre 2 sensor they sent but not overly impressed. I am using it with the Libre 1 reader so no alarms. It is currently reading about 1.5 mmols below fingerprick but it started out not too bad so I am not sure it is going to last the distance and I am using far too many test strips to double check because it shows me in the red far more than I am and I have sadly lost some confidence in the system which is also causing me to use extra test strips.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't let this not so good experience put you off, as you have had many more good experiences with your libre.
I have seen that dexcom has made their dexcom one ,cgm available to the NHS at a very reduced price , I may be cheeky at my next appointment with my diabetes team in November and ask to give it a try .


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 8, 2022)

Go for it!.... Nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Mentally these relatively minor experiences have affected my outlook more than I would have expected, so I think it would probably do me good to have a break for a week or two. I did agree that with my consultant when he prescribed Libre.... ie that I could talk a break from it when I needed to and in the early days I did., but now I feel I maybe need to for different reasons... not because I am overwhelmed by the data or feel that it was spying on me (no escape from the numbers etc) but just need to fully appreciate how great it is compared to finger pricking. "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" as they say!


----------



## pawprint91 (Aug 8, 2022)

littlevoice359 said:


> Oops. My mistake. Sorry.  I had Dexcom for a while and could have sworn it allowed calibration.  I had to stop using it when they changed the adhesive and I developed an allergy.  Never a dull moment with T1D.


Just out of interest, are you allergic to the adhesive on the libre? I have a bit of an allergy to regular plasters/dressings and am feeling a little nervous about this aspect of the libre when I finally get it!


----------



## littlevoice359 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi @pawprint91.

Happily, no I am not allergic to the Libre adhesive and keeping my fingers crossed that things stay that way.  I am, however, unable to wear one of those watchband-like straps that some folks use to keep the Libre safe from getting knocked off accidentally.  I tried that and the itching was unbearable.

However, I use xDrip+ to calibrate my Libre sensors, in order to compensate for what I view as inevitable sensor inaccuracies.  In order for this to work, I have a device that sits on top of the Libre sensor that handles communication between the sensor and an Android phone I wear running xDrip+.  To keep those two together from accidentally getting knocked off, I wear a hydrocolloid plaster on top to keep everything in place.  Here's a picture so you can see what I mean.

Hope that makes sense?  Best of luck with your Libre adventure! 
Willie.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 10, 2022)

Well my Libre 2 went the journey today but not because it was becoming inaccurate. I ripped it clean off on a plum tree branch in the garden this morning despite my trusty arm strap. The stubby end of a pruned branch got right underneath an edge when I was manoeuvring a barrow load of horse manure underneath and of course elbows were sticking out as I ducked under a branch and focusing on the barrow and where I was pushing it and felt the stubby branch hit my arm too late. 6 days to go and it was actually improving a little bit in accuracy the last day. Really feel that it was my fault so not reporting it but think I am going to go ahead with my break from Libre anyway. I think I had got into a bad habit of micromanaging my levels and a break will do me good mentally. 

I always record everything on my Libre reader since I got it (carbs/injections/exercise), so had to go back to my phone app and couldn't remember how to use it which was a bit frustrating. Might even go totally off piste and not record anything for a while. That feels terribly naughty.... like not doing my homework  , but I feel like I need a bit of a break from it all and I have to say I do feel quite carefree so far today even though I have already had 2 hypos since losing the Libre .... they have both been very mild and easily treated, so no big deal and they were a combination of the heat and exercise.

Anyway, just felt like I wanted to document that. I really love Libre and when it works well it is a great bit of kit and I know I will go back to it with renewed enthusiasm after a short break but I think it is helpful for people to know that having a break from it is OK too, if you feel you need it and actually documenting my thoughts about it here has helped me come to that decision.


----------



## pawprint91 (Aug 11, 2022)

To save me starting (yet another) new thread, thought I'd just drop this question here:
Do you use an armband (I can see from her post above that @rebrascora does) or a specialist designed plaster/cover on your sensor to help stop knocks/keep it sticking? Or do you just leave it bare?
I've seen and had recommended to me so many different things - I'm not keen on the armband as feel it may have to be rather tight due to the nature of the beast (moreso than say, a watchstrap), and I don't like the feel of tight things on my body (used to hate elbow/knee pads and armbands as a kid  ). I'm allergic to pretty much all plasters (sometimes even ones that claim to be hypoallergenic) so am cautious of spending out on a set of special plasters for a libre in case I can't use them (feeling mildly concerned I'll end up with a reaction to the libre itself, to be honest!!). My dad suggested if I'm concerned, covering it with micropore tape and gauze, or a hypoallergenic dressing that I know I'll be okay with - anybody got any advice on whether this is a good idea or not? I'm not bothered about it being a 'fashion item' as some of the (very nice) stickers make it into, I'm just wondering is it going to need protecting, or do they survive on their own?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 11, 2022)

pawprint91 said:


> Or do you just leave it bare?


I leave it bare. They stick fine to my skin. Now and again one starts to peel a little (usually near the end of its life anyway) and then I use a Tegaderm to stick it on. (The 6cm x 7cm ones are about the right size.)


----------



## pawprint91 (Aug 11, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I leave it bare. They stick fine to my skin. Now and again one starts to peel a little (usually near the end of its life anyway) and then I use a Tegaderm to stick it on. (The 6cm x 7cm ones are about the right size.)


Brilliant - thank you! Hoping if I manage without an allergy to the libre itself, this is what I will do, too!


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 11, 2022)

It very much depends on your lifestyle, clothing choices and ability to remember which arm you applied it to. My Libre are exposed to lots of dangers, so having extra protection and visibility to remind me which arm to be careful of was important after scrubbing a couple of sensors loose in the shower and catching on sports bra straps and animal feed bins when reaching in with a scoop... and then yesterday in the garden.... People whose Libre are exposed to less dangers are in less need of extra protection. 
As regards the arm strap being tight or intrusive, I honestly can't tell which arm it is on and regularly swipe the wrong arm with my reader if I can't see the arm strap and then realize that I haven't got a reading because the sensor is on the other arm (Doh!)  And no matter how many times I mentally think, "I must be careful" when I get in the shower, it just takes a brief lapse of concentration when I am having a good scrub with my exfoliating gloves and I have a Libre hanging off. Being able to see the strap really helps me not to do that in the shower. 
I am really surprised by how many times in the last couple of days I have thought I need to be careful of my Libre, only to then remember that I am no longer wearing one. Just that mental thought process alone of protecting my Libre has been quite taxing as I am now realizing when I don't have to think about it... but still do! After so long unconsciously programming myself to be careful of it, it is hard to switch that off.... even when I am sleeping, as I have developed a semi conscious awareness of not sleeping on the arm with the Libre on it. I do love Libre but I had no idea that it was taking up this much unconscious consideration until I realize that I don't need to worry about it at the moment... each time I do. Not sure if that makes sense, but every time I reach into a feed bin or an itchy horse scratches it's bridled face on my arm or I get in the shower or I roll over in my sleep. I think this is why I am feeling quite liberated the last couple of days without it, despite clocking up 7 hypos in 2 days..... I know this is an interim readjustment period after getting into a habit of micromanaging my levels with the Libre and the oppressive heat is not helping with the hypos, so I will get better control soon. 
The Libre hiatus has certainly given me a lot of stuff to discuss with my consultant at the end of this month about the mental impact of using the Libre, much as it is wonderful!


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 12, 2022)

pawprint91 said:


> To save me starting (yet another) new thread, thought I'd just drop this question here:
> Do you use an armband (I can see from her post above that @rebrascora does) or a specialist designed plaster/cover on your sensor to help stop knocks/keep it sticking? Or do you just leave it bare?
> I've seen and had recommended to me so many different things - I'm not keen on the armband as feel it may have to be rather tight due to the nature of the beast (moreso than say, a watchstrap), and I don't like the feel of tight things on my body (used to hate elbow/knee pads and armbands as a kid  ). I'm allergic to pretty much all plasters (sometimes even ones that claim to be hypoallergenic) so am cautious of spending out on a set of special plasters for a libre in case I can't use them (feeling mildly concerned I'll end up with a reaction to the libre itself, to be honest!!). My dad suggested if I'm concerned, covering it with micropore tape and gauze, or a hypoallergenic dressing that I know I'll be okay with - anybody got any advice on whether this is a good idea or not? I'm not bothered about it being a 'fashion item' as some of the (very nice) stickers make it into, I'm just wondering is it going to need protecting, or do they survive on their own?



Have used coverings before, but find adhesive now is much stronger so don't bother, since using libre 2 only had 1 come unstuck due to temperature other week, so that's 1 sensor in 2 years.

Find if you clean skin thoroughly before allow to dry they do stick like glue, I use alcohol swabs that were once included in libre boxes.


----------



## helli (Aug 12, 2022)

I too find no use for coverings to my sensor.
I am keen to avoid waste so do not use single use alcohol wipes or single use sticky coverings.
I avoid using moisturiser on my arm prior to attachment ... that's attachment of the sensor, not my arm.
I have a shower, thoroughly dry my arm and attach the sensor.
If I need to attache a new sensor later in the day, I use surgical spirit to wipe away sweat and grease.
Having quite muscly arms (as a consequence of climbing - which some may consider a "danger" to the sensor), the applicator comes away very easily but I hold it in place for a count of ten to make sure it sticks.
I am used to the sensor being in place when I dress (bra straps an be the arch nemeses of Libre), I have never knocked it against a door frame, I am aware of the sensor when I put a shopping bag over my shoulder. 

I have never had the adhesive pad come away form my arm but I have had the sensor come away from the pad. I learnt this was caused by the placement location being on a "corner" and sensors don't bend.


----------



## pawprint91 (Aug 12, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> It very much depends on your lifestyle, clothing choices and ability to remember which arm you applied it to. My Libre are exposed to lots of dangers, so having extra protection and visibility to remind me which arm to be careful of was important after scrubbing a couple of sensors loose in the shower and catching on sports bra straps and animal feed bins when reaching in with a scoop... and then yesterday in the garden.... People whose Libre are exposed to less dangers are in less need of extra protection.
> As regards the arm strap being tight or intrusive, I honestly can't tell which arm it is on and regularly swipe the wrong arm with my reader if I can't see the arm strap and then realize that I haven't got a reading because the sensor is on the other arm (Doh!)  And no matter how many times I mentally think, "I must be careful" when I get in the shower, it just takes a brief lapse of concentration when I am having a good scrub with my exfoliating gloves and I have a Libre hanging off. Being able to see the strap really helps me not to do that in the shower.
> I am really surprised by how many times in the last couple of days I have thought I need to be careful of my Libre, only to then remember that I am no longer wearing one. Just that mental thought process alone of protecting my Libre has been quite taxing as I am now realizing when I don't have to think about it... but still do! After so long unconsciously programming myself to be careful of it, it is hard to switch that off.... even when I am sleeping, as I have developed a semi conscious awareness of not sleeping on the arm with the Libre on it. I do love Libre but I had no idea that it was taking up this much unconscious consideration until I realize that I don't need to worry about it at the moment... each time I do. Not sure if that makes sense, but every time I reach into a feed bin or an itchy horse scratches it's bridled face on my arm or I get in the shower or I roll over in my sleep. I think this is why I am feeling quite liberated the last couple of days without it, despite clocking up 7 hypos in 2 days..... I know this is an interim readjustment period after getting into a habit of micromanaging my levels with the Libre and the oppressive heat is not helping with the hypos, so I will get better control soon.
> The Libre hiatus has certainly given me a lot of stuff to discuss with my consultant at the end of this month about the mental impact of using the Libre, much as it is wonderful!


Do you use a material band or a more rubbery one (like a smart watch strap?) as I have seen both online. Having only had mine on a matter of days, I am already being extra 'careful' with that arm, even though I guess they must be designed to be semi sturdy. I am trying to train myself to think that what's the worst that could happen by knocking it off, you either apply a spare if you have one or you just go back to finger pricking till your prescription comes through, as that the moment I am acting like I have an open wound on my right arm    can you sleep on it or is this ill advised? (Side note, I am jealous of your horses!)


helli said:


> I too find no use for coverings to my sensor.
> I am keen to avoid waste so do not use single use alcohol wipes or single use sticky coverings.
> I avoid using moisturiser on my arm prior to attachment ... that's attachment of the sensor, not my arm.
> I have a shower, thoroughly dry my arm and attach the sensor.
> ...


I am also keen to avoid waste, one of the reasons I'm leaning away from single use sticky coverings specially designed for a sensor - I used 70% hand sanitiser to clean my arm before I applied this as it was later in the day, but I was too keen to get going - already see what you mean about bra straps however


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 12, 2022)

pawprint91 said:


> Do you use a material band or a more rubbery one (like a smart watch strap?) as I have seen both online.


I use an elastic strap similar to knicker elastic I suppose but about half an inch wide. I think part of my concern in losing the sensor is the cost/waste. I started off selt funding and at £50 a shot I absolutely couldn't afford to lose one, but I am also aware of the cost to the NHS and the cost to the environment in losing one.... all that plastic and battery and electronics/chip etc which is wasted if I lose it. I already hate the amount of plastic waste they generate with the applicator etc without losing one early so anything I can do to protect it is worthwhile in my opinion but particularly as my lifestyle makes it more at risk.


----------



## pawprint91 (Aug 15, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I use an elastic strap similar to knicker elastic I suppose but about half an inch wide. I think part of my concern in losing the sensor is the cost/waste. I started off selt funding and at £50 a shot I absolutely couldn't afford to lose one, but I am also aware of the cost to the NHS and the cost to the environment in losing one.... all that plastic and battery and electronics/chip etc which is wasted if I lose it. I already hate the amount of plastic waste they generate with the applicator etc without losing one early so anything I can do to protect it is worthwhile in my opinion but particularly as my lifestyle makes it more at risk.


Thank you for this reminder. As I have them on prescription I didn't have the attitude to them that I would have were I self funding, but after reading your post I now do have that attitude. I hate the plastic waste involved in them too, so that being as careful as possible is also a good point to try and avoid generating more! Where do you get your strap from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 16, 2022)

I bought mine off ebay. over a year ago for £8.95 I think and this is the first time it has failed me in protecting my Libre but it was very unusual circumstances and I doubt anything could have prevented that plum tree branch digging in under an edge and ripping it off. I am now in need of a replacement elastic for the armband as it has got a little tired after a year of pretty well continuous use. I am waiting for my local haberdashery to get some in the right width but the seller did also sell replacement elastic for them.


----------

